# Jewish Masonic bodies?



## Gary Harper (Oct 3, 2016)

I was wondering if there was any Jewish appendant bodies, similar to how Christians have the York Rite/Knights Templar


----------



## Bloke (Oct 3, 2016)

Gary Harper said:


> I was wondering if there was any Jewish appendant bodies, similar to how Christians have the York Rite/Knights Templar


Not to my  knowledge.


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 3, 2016)

Search Order of Judas Maccabeous.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2016)

Interesting stuff! I would like to know more about this myself. A googling I will go.


----------



## Winter (Oct 4, 2016)

The Order of Judas Macabeus is non sectarian.  I don't think that would count as a Jewish Masonic body.  

Transmitted via my R5 astromech.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 9, 2016)

To my knowledge, there currently isn't any masonic bodies that are Jewish.   I am Jewish myself and would love to join a Jewish Masonic body myself.    I'm curious to see how many brothers are of the Jewish faith - I know in Massachusetts (the jurisdiction which I reside), there are many Jewish brothers within the Fraternity.  Also there is a lodge which is a "Jewish" lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 9, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> To my knowledge, there currently isn't any masonic bodies that are Jewish.   I am Jewish myself and would love to join a Jewish Masonic body myself.    I'm curious to see how many brothers are of the Jewish faith - I know in Massachusetts (the jurisdiction which I reside), there are many Jewish brothers within the Fraternity.  Also there is a lodge which is a "Jewish" lodge.


Same here in Melbourne Australia


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 10, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> I know in Massachusetts (the jurisdiction which I reside), there are many Jewish brothers within the Fraternity. Also there is a lodge which is a "Jewish" lodge.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 11, 2017)

Sounds like someone needs to try and write up a draft on a new appendant body. Floor work, ritual work, verbage, goals etc. Could be very beneficial.


----------



## coachn (Jul 11, 2017)

Gary Harper said:


> I was wondering if there was any Jewish appendant bodies, similar to how Christians have the York Rite/Knights Templar


LOL!  I don't think you can any more Jewish than the Blue Lodge.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 11, 2017)

Lol, I was pretty much thinking the same thing. I just didn't want to feed into the tin foil hat wearing, conspiracy folks.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 11, 2017)

How would we go forward and create a new appendant body in all seriousness?  This would be a fantastic thing to do!


----------



## coachn (Jul 11, 2017)

Bostonian said:


> How would we go forward and create a new appendant body in all seriousness?  This would be a fantastic thing to do!



Identify how many lessons you want to present.
Create rudimentary skits with dialogs and choreographies.
Add secret words and handshakes.
Test run them outside the knowledge of the lodge.
Fine tune them.
Create a lodge event to do a first run.
Add traditions, officer-ships, lore, rules and a hierarchy that will put it all into concrete and drive it to a suitable death in about 100 years.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 11, 2017)

coachn said:


> Identify how many lessons you want to present.
> Create rudimentary skits with dialogs and choreographies.
> Add secret words and handshakes.
> Test run them outside the knowledge of the lodge.
> ...



The last part may be true, but it'd be fun to try if you were so inclined.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jul 11, 2017)

Aside from Br Nagy's well taken comment, you gotta be kiddin!  We have so many side orders now the Kadoshko Lapel Extender is in overtime production at its new plant (ignoring, of course, the 14% participation at most blue lodges).  

If you want a Jewush centered side degree, do the English HRA.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 11, 2017)

coachn said:


> I don't think you can any more Jewish than the Blue Lodge.


Yep.


Glen Cook said:


> you gotta be kiddin! We have so many side orders now the Kadoshko Lapel Extender is in overtime production at its new plant (ignoring, of course, the 14% participation at most blue lodges).


True!


----------



## coachn (Jul 11, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Aside from Br Nagy's well taken comment, you gotta be kiddin!  We have so many side orders now the Kadoshko Lapel Extender is in overtime production at its new plant (ignoring, of course, the 14% participation at most blue lodges).
> 
> If you want a Jewush centered side degree, do the English HRA.


LOL!  I didn't say it would be a good idea, considering the downward slide already occurring.  However, it would be a great way to introduce some life back into our Blue Lodges.


----------



## coachn (Jul 11, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> The last part may be true, but it'd be fun to try if you were so inclined.


Already working on it in four of my unpublished books.  Stay tuned.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 12, 2017)

coachn said:


> Already working on it in four of my unpublished books. Stay tuned.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bloke (Jul 14, 2017)

coachn said:


> Identify how many lessons you want to present.
> Create rudimentary skits with dialogs and choreographies.
> Add secret words and handshakes.
> Test run them outside the knowledge of the lodge.
> ...


You missed 5.1 and 5.2, being "set fees" and appoint yourself leader of the Order


----------

